# New Brute



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

I found a dealer with a leftover 2012 with EPS so I jumped on it. The fuel injection and EPS is a huge upgrade over my 2007. Put my wheels and tires on this one, got a hitch for it to move my trailer around, did some sticker removal and LED tail. 

Plans for it are:

Eagle Eye HIDs (on order)
Bedline the racks black
Snorkels
Radiator Relocate
Exhaust
Clutch work by vforcejohn


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## brute69 (Mar 7, 2012)

Looks good l like the green and black wheels that's what I have just a 2010 on terms


----------



## DSC (Aug 1, 2011)

didnt really care for the Green but looks killer with the black wheels. Nice combo !! 

Get the Muzzy Duals and PCV !!!!


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks guys!



brute69 said:


> Looks good l like the green and black wheels that's what I have just a 2010 on terms


How do you like the terms? I think if I had to do it over again I'd probably get them instead of the OL2s. I love mine, but I'm really on trails more than I am in mud and what I've read the terms are better for that.

---------- Post added at 07:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:04 PM ----------



DSC said:


> didnt really care for the Green but looks killer with the black wheels. Nice combo !!
> 
> Get the Muzzy Duals and PCV !!!!


To be honest, the green wasn't my first choice. My first thought was to start pricing plastics to swap out, but its actually growing on me. 

I was originally thinking the Muzzy Duals, but I've heard from a few people that they get so hot that if someone is riding on the back it actually gets uncomfortable. So I'm not sure yet on what exhaust to do.


----------



## brute12 (Mar 13, 2012)

How do you like the outlaw 2s? I just ordered a set of all skinnys for my 2012 green eps


----------



## brute69 (Mar 7, 2012)

I love the terms I had a set of 27'' laws they are one of the best but so far the terms have not let me down what I like the most about them is they are very smooth riding tire and got a hell of a bite when you need them I almost got the ol2s they look very mean but I think the best pure mud tire is the regular outlaws I want the terms because I wanted a smooth ride where ever I go


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

I had the OL1s before I got the OL2s. I do like that the OL2s are a lot smoother ride ,but I'll probably give the terms a try when these wear out. What I've read on the terms recently really impresses me about them.


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

We're did you get taillight looks really
Good and the green and black matches good


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

onebadcummin said:


> We're did you get taillight looks really
> Good and the green and black matches good


Search in the how-to's for LED taillight. There's a thread somewhere.


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

congrats man youll love that eps


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

Oh I'm loving the eps already and I'll I've done is ridden it around behind the neighborhood. I can't wait to get on some trails this weekend. 

The LED tail I had done on my 07 following the thread on here. I hadn't read where anybody had done it on a 12/13, but I figured it would be the same general idea, which it is. Just an $18 mod that takes about 30 minutes.


----------



## DSC (Aug 1, 2011)

Musclemckeester said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
They do get hot thats for sure. Thats the only thing i hate..


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

i got muzzys on the 12 and the ole lady never complained yet done lots of long hot trail rides


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

What I was told at the dealership by the parts guy (who's been in the Kawi business for 30+ years) told me to stick with a FULL exhaust or it will just be a waste of my time. 

For those of you with the dual Muzzy's - I'm assuming a noticeable power increase? One thing about it, I plan to keep this one a while, so the mods that I do I want to be done right the first time. No more taking shortcuts and wasting money down the road...

I'd be most concerned with heat and the fuel tank. I'm guessing it hasn't been a problem to melt plastics or nobody would still be running it.


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

i got kn with outer wear muzzy digi tuner full muzzy pro duals and snorks and that thing has STUPID power ive went across the feild before and was throwing roostertails with riding a wheelie any time i want time put that thing on the back rack all i gotta do is gas it


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

The terms don't touch the ol2 I had the terms before and now ol2 and the ol2 wins hands down even my buddy road my 11 with ol2 when his 12 has terms and he said big difference in the nasty and still smooth ride.


----------



## DSC (Aug 1, 2011)

Musclemckeester said:


> What I was told at the dealership by the parts guy (who's been in the Kawi business for 30+ years) told me to stick with a FULL exhaust or it will just be a waste of my time.
> 
> For those of you with the dual Muzzy's - I'm assuming a noticeable power increase? One thing about it, I plan to keep this one a while, so the mods that I do I want to be done right the first time. No more taking shortcuts and wasting money down the road...
> 
> I'd be most concerned with heat and the fuel tank. I'm guessing it hasn't been a problem to melt plastics or nobody would still be running it.


 

its a big jump in power. I tried many different tunes. I tune for mph. Speed for me, no mud.

As far as the duals and the heat. I dont think you'll have any troubles with the tank. Theres a nice shield they have in there. The troubles i have is the side and rear plastics by the pipes get so hot you cant touch them with your hand, i even wrpaed my exhaust. Helped a little but not much.

Another exhaust to look at is the Full Big Gun. Alot of guys run that pipe with my std bore kits and they put down some good power. Run really well. The down fall is there on the luad side.


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks for the info on exhaust. That's one thing I'm going to wait on til I know 100% sure what I want. I'm really more interested in the performance aspect than sound. I don't mind a little grunt, but I don't want it to be where I wake the neighbors if I come in late from a ride to unload. 

Right now, order of mods I'm thinking is this:

-Racks powedercoated or bedlined 
-install HIDs (hopefully they'll be in this week)
-stage 3 clutching by John
-snorkels and rad relocate 

That all will be done in the next month. What should come after that? Exhaust and a tune maybe?


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

the muzzys and the big gun are not that different in power other than the big gun ig quite about louder i like the muzzys but for our group theyre still a little loud for me i love the sound though i think mine do need to be repacked though


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

Sounds like Muzzys might be the choice for me.


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

ya there awesome everybody compliments on them one guy was folloring me through the woods after a while he came up to me and said man i could follow that thing all day lol mine are super pros


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Can I ask a stupid question cause I haven't seen many 12/13 brutes yet. Did you flip your front and rear racks over or do they come like that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

I love to hear that about the Muzzys, I think you got me sold on them. 

The racks are like that. On the front, that's the only thing you have to grab to if you have to move it. My racks are actually off at the moment. Getting them done the way they should have come from the factory.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Do you plan on snorkeling?


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

Yes, I will be snorkeling it. Snorkels, rad relocate and clutching will all be done in the next month.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Okay. What rad kit are you gonna go with?


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

Probably gonna go with the one from Highlifter


----------



## towerdude (Mar 25, 2013)

nice ride man! Thinking about trading in my prairie 650 for a 2013 EPS. Your thread has me really leaning towards pulling the trigger on it.


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks! Racks will be picked up from the powder coater tomorrow and installed along with my Eagle Eye HIDs that just came today.


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

Racks backs from powder coating. 




























Winch plate didn't show up today like it was supposed to so I'm holding off HID install til I can install the winch as well to minimize removing the plastics.


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

Black looks way better man good choice


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks, it definitely should have come black. Oh well, problem solved.

Went for the first good ride Saturday. Boy what fun it is to ride. Next ride should be even better.

I have snorkels and HL radiator relocate on the way. Going to have a big install day when that comes along with HIDs and winch. I also have to dielelectic grease everything and crack up the shocks a notch because my 28s rubbed a hair. Then just waiting on John to get back from vacation so I can do Stage 3 clutching.


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

I did high lifter springs and gained a good bit of clearance and didn't affect my ride my shocks are still on factory setting


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Can you tell a difference with the 28'a and is it stock clutching?


----------



## brute12 (Mar 13, 2012)

I have the same bike with 28 ol2s with only a 2 inch spring spacer in front an had never hit an i have stock clutching an it turns the hell outta them


----------



## SinisterV (Mar 20, 2013)

Bad *** looking bike love the racks all white decals would look cool like an army edition lol. Has anyone ran a big gun I like the price diff to the muzzy


----------



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

Bbrute12 said:


> I have the same bike with 28 ol2s with only a 2 inch spring spacer in front an had never hit an i have stock clutching an it turns the hell outta them


I got a 12 with 28" OL1s and stock clutching and I'm not sure I need a clutch kit or springs either. I've only ripped through some fields and pulled the front end in the air plenty easy still. Have you had yours off in the thick stuff and still turned the hell out of them?


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

It turns the 28s with no hesitation. I'm still doing clutch work though, just too many benefits not to.

I have not been in any serious mud though. When I do which is probably next ride in a few weeks I'll be snorkeled and clutched so won't be a true test of stock with the 28s.


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

SinisterV said:


> Bad *** looking bike love the racks all white decals would look cool like an army edition lol. Has anyone ran a big gun I like the price diff to the muzzy


My good buddy is in the Army. When he saw first saw pics he said the same thing about Army edition haha

From what I've learned Big Gun and Muzzy are comparable in power, but Big Gun is supposed to be considerably louder than the Muzzy.


----------



## SinisterV (Mar 20, 2013)

The louder the better lol loud pipes save lives just have to run a quiet core when the boys with me


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

I agree with you there, but unloading a loud 4 wheeler late at night doesn't go over well with the neighbors.


----------



## SinisterV (Mar 20, 2013)

Ya I'm in the country all I worry about is pissing off the wife lol


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

That's why you have neutral, lol. I've got full hmf on mine and I love it.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

Bbrute12 said:


> I have the same bike with 28 ol2s with only a 2 inch spring spacer in front an had never hit an i have stock clutching an it turns the hell outta them


Anybody ever put a 12 through the paces with stock clutching and 28" laws or backs? I haven't had a chance to get mine out to see how it does but I'm real curious.


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

I only had 1 good ride on the stock clutching with my 28" OL2s, but I could almost keep up with my buddy's 12 on 29.5 OL2s with Stage 3 clutch. It turned them VERY well for being an all stock machine other than the 28s. No problems at all still spinning them. 

My Stage 3 should be delivered today actually. I figured while doing snorkels may as well do it all at once.


----------



## tresshiver (Apr 5, 2013)

looks good

---------- Post added at 12:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:24 PM ----------

Im wanting some 28 or 29.5 outlaw 2.


----------



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

Musclemckeester said:


> I only had 1 good ride on the stock clutching with my 28" OL2s, but I could almost keep up with my buddy's 12 on 29.5 OL2s with Stage 3 clutch. It turned them VERY well for being an all stock machine other than the 28s. No problems at all still spinning them.
> 
> My Stage 3 should be delivered today actually. I figured while doing snorkels may as well do it all at once.


Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## 10txram (Jan 26, 2013)

We will take a video this weekend to see the weight difference when racing between the 28s and 29.5s. I'm sure ill get walked on...


----------



## jaxamillion04 (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice ride bro looks awesome!!


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

Got to take it out this weekend and test out the snorkels, rad relocate, HIDs, and Stage 3 clutch....and had a good time!

Still have a 13" LED bar for the front and a 7" for the back to install before next ride.


----------



## jaxamillion04 (Feb 24, 2009)

Bad *** bike bro!! Is clutch still stock how did it turn over the tires?


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks! This was the first ride with the Stage 3 clutch mod. Stock clutching turned them fine but they turn even better now haha


----------



## MinnKawi (Jun 8, 2010)

ahhh green grass. Wondered what that looked like. When that model/color came out I hated it. Now I love it. Nice ride.


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

I love my Muzzy duals and have huge power return in conjunction with the MSD. Just plain awesome and looks sweet as it sounds. It does get hot; took it mudding right off and the weight of the mud on the plastics drug'em down and covered the upper exhaust port, melted a bit of a hole in the black border. I just used a hole saw to neaten it up and just added some extra tape around the more sensitive areas and no problems since. Please note; the upper part of the plastics did not melt, just that little black trip piece off the back end....


----------



## gtsum2 (Aug 29, 2012)

That us a mean looking quad! Was the clutch mod a big difference?


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm still getting used to the clutch, but there is a difference. Absolutely no strain to spin the 28s now, I love it. Its great for riding low too.


----------



## 2012 bf (Apr 23, 2013)

Hey guy's I have a question. Took my new brute out and tried to engage the 4 wheel drive and heard lots of popping. Now 4 wheel drive not working but the indication shows to be in 4 wheel. Do yall think the actuator is bad or internal. First time using 4 wheel and first Kawasaki. Upgraded from big bear 400. BIG DIFFERENCE. I LOVE THIS MACHINE.


----------

